# Propane Gas Detector Fan?



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

During the wee hours of our first camping trip I noticed that the only sound in the camper was a fan that I believe was coming from the Propane Detector. It wasn't that loud but I was wondering if it was a cooling fan for the unit or if it's part of the functionality itself. It doesn't stay on, comes and goes....


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi chip, The propane detector doesn't have a fan that I know of but the converter in the electrical panel does. It is needed for cooling when the TT is pluged into shore power. Me thinks this is what you are hearing. Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

A second vote for the converter fan. It cycles on/off when it needs too. It's inside where the circuit breakers are.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The converter is probably where the fan noise came from. Did you have any 12v appliances running that night? Its odd that the fan would be running unless you did and the converter was being used. First time I heard mine I was surprised too, the old Kiwi I don't think I ever heard the fan running at all.


----------

